# Best hair clippers for Goldens?



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

What do you need the clippers for? All I've ever had to use to trim my three up is a good pair of scissors and thinning shears.

Pretty dogs, BTW!


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

TonyRay said:


> Planning on buying a new set here soon and am sure Oster brand is one of the better units.
> would like to know what brand and also size blade we should get to groom our girls below..


 
I am sorry that you did not get any answers to your question as I am in the market also. I was given lessons by someone who grooms and shows her own dogs. Clippers are used for the bottom of the feet, in between the toes. They do a much better job than scissors. And I know from experience you need sharp ones. I tried using some I had and they didn't cut it....literally. I borrowed a friends' Oster clippers and they did well. I will try to find out which ones they are.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness - I am looking as well although I do the bulk of any trimming needed using shears and thinning shears, Towhee has seriously hairy ears (inside). So fuzzy in fact that the vet wanted to clipper them for me LOL - I declined but I am uncomfortable using my shears inside her ears, so she still has somewhat furry ears <sigh> the vet thinks the hairy ears caused her ear infection this past winter.

Anyhow, if someone uses a clipper for inside the ears and can recommend a blade size?


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

I just need a new blade.. My clipper is just a old cheap one.. If I got I new one it would be one with a small head...since I only use it on Skye's paws and the inside of her ears...
Now when ^Spark^ was still with us..I also used it around his .. you know what..


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

If you go with clippers...you want a two speed so it has more power. I use a 10 or 15 on feet when I do pet trims.

I wouldn't use a blade behind the ears unless was a pet trim...and then..it depends... I wouldn't want to go smaller than a 4...but if there are already mats, you'll want to get the vet to help you out there...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> If you go with clippers...you want a two speed so it has more power. I use a 10 or 15 on feet when I do pet trims.
> 
> I wouldn't use a blade behind the ears unless was a pet trim...and then..it depends... I wouldn't want to go smaller than a 4...but if there are already mats, you'll want to get the vet to help you out there...


The fur behind and under Towhee's ears is prone to matting, but brushing frequently and using my thinning shears about 1/month seems to do the trick for keeping her mat free  

I'll try the small blade for that fur inside her ears - actually I am kind of hoping that once I get the ears relatively fur free I will feel more comfortable with using the thinning shears since I'll be able to see more!


----------



## copperroy (Jun 2, 2013)

*clippers*

my dog has a beautiful coat this year after bouts with allergies and scratching and hair loss, but it's so thick i want to shear him. he looks adorable that way too, and dries in no time. plus he's cooler. i have and old wahl pet clipper but i want to get a new one and fear wahl will no longer be well made. is andis good?


----------

